
Oculus Rift Collects Information and Sends It to Facebook - Cocombo
http://www.digitaltrends.com/virtual-reality/oculus-rift-facebook-privacy/
======
SteveNuts
Least surprising news ever.

------
ionised
Ha, of course it does.

And for this reason I'll never buy a Rift.

